# Seasonal look of trees



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if the look between the fruit trees will be different in autumn compared to each other?
Like, in spring for example, the cherry trees are covered in pink flowers while apple trees appear to just have green leaves from what it looks like in the trailer.
Autumn is my favorite season and wondered if the fruit trees have thier own autumn color. I'd perfer red leaves.
The real reason why I am asking, I was going to go with apples, but I am reconsidering oranges. I thought autumn design could help me decide.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 10, 2020)

Since it should be the same as previous games, fruit tree leaves will change to autumn colors, just like normal trees.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

the fruit trees should change to autumn colours - i thought i saw that in the direct but maybe i’m wrong lol


----------



## Fey (Mar 10, 2020)

I’m very confident that the fruit trees will change color along with the regular ones during the seasons. It’s possible that there’ll be some small variances, but none as noticeable as the difference between regular and pink during cherry blossom week. That’s always been an exception. 
Among themselves, the fruit trees should all go through the exact same changes (i.e. an apple tree would have a leaf color indistinguishable from an orange tree).

If you want an idea of what to expect, here is an overview of the leaf changes throughout the year in the previous game: 




Note: these won’t match up 100% with New Horizons—we’ve already seen that the leaves don’t appear to be brown anymore during Christmas time, for example. However, it’s still likely that there’ll be lots of overlap though (both between the leaf and grass colors!)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2020)

Fey said:


> I’m very confident that the fruit trees will change color along with the regular ones during the seasons. It’s possible that there’ll be some small variances, but none as noticeable as the difference between regular and pink during cherry blossom week. That’s always been an exception.
> Among themselves, the fruit trees should all go through the exact same changes (i.e. an apple tree would have a leaf color indistinguishable from an orange tree).
> 
> If you want an idea of what to expect, here is an overview of the leaf changes throughout the year in the previous game:
> ...



Thanks but I was wondering because in the trailer some trees were a yellow-ish color while others were a red at the same time.


----------



## Fey (Mar 10, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Thanks but I was wondering because in the trailer some trees were a yellow-ish color while others were a red at the same time.



Do you know which trailer trailer that was? I wonder if they were actually different colors at the same time, or if the footage was taken from two separate instances instead. Like I said, the colors do vary from yellow to red throughout fall—it’s just that those changes have always happened to all trees (fruit or no fruit) simultaneously.

EDIT: Oh! To clarify something I just noticed now:
Actual cherry trees do not turn pink in spring. All regular (non-fruit) trees turn pink, while the fruit trees (even the cherry ones) stay green. I know, it doesn’t make much sense ;ェ;


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 10, 2020)

Fruit trees won't get fancy, but the leaves will change colours reflecting the seasons, as stated above. Other trees will reflect the seasons, particularly during spring or winter, but fruit trees will never show blossoms or holiday lights, sadly.


----------



## fink (Mar 10, 2020)

I saw this in the direct. I?m guessing these are the general seasonal look for the trees


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2020)

Fey said:


> Do you know which trailer trailer that was? I wonder if they were actually different colors at the same time, or if the footage was taken from two separate instances instead. Like I said, the colors do vary from yellow to red throughout fall—it’s just that those changes have always happened to all trees (fruit or no fruit) simultaneously.
> 
> EDIT: Oh! To clarify something I just noticed now:
> Actual cherry trees do not turn pink in spring. All regular (non-fruit) trees turn pink, while the fruit trees (even the cherry ones) stay green. I know, it doesn’t make much sense ;ェ;



Oh, well maybe i was just misunderstanding the trailers then. I thought only the cherry trees had pink blossoms in spring. Well here is the autumn footage that made me think that perhaps different fruit trees had a different autumn color in autumn.





EDIT it didn't upload right, well, it is at the 0:22 mark.


----------



## O w O (Mar 10, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Oh, well maybe i was just misunderstanding the trailers then. I thought only the cherry trees had pink blossoms in spring. Well here is the autumn footage that made me think that perhaps different fruit trees had a different autumn color in autumn.
> 
> 
> EDIT it didn't upload right, well, it is at the 0:22 mark.



Yes I agree with you in that video it looks like one of the trees is more red than the other brown trees in that autumn scene. I was able to find this photo taken from the direct that shows some apple trees as having brown leaves while the ones in the background have green leaves so it looks like the leaf colours may vary across all tree types.


----------



## Fey (Mar 10, 2020)

Blimey (I’ve always wanted to say that), you’re right! That video and screenshot are pretty solid evidence that there can be color variance between trees of the same type within the same day...Seems like that variance is not connected to tree types, but to individual trees this time around?? Very interesting indeed!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 10, 2020)

O w O said:


> Yes I agree with you in that video it looks like one of the trees is more red than the other brown trees in that autumn scene. I was able to find this photo taken from the direct that shows some apple trees as having brown leaves while the ones in the background have green leaves so it looks like the leaf colours may vary across all tree types.
> View attachment 232025



I didn't notice this one. good catch!
I wonder what determines these things then if it is intentional (I assume it is!).


----------

